# Projected image is Split



## Portia sweeting (Sep 3, 2011)

My Dell 3200MP projector is only projecting a part of what is on my computer. The part missing from the left of the projected image is projected on the right. Essentially my project is splitting the image in two and resversing the order my putting what should be on the left on the right.


----------

